# Why people squat differently



## yeti (Jan 29, 2014)

http://themovementfix.com/the-best-kept-secret-why-people-have-to-squat-differently/

I don't know if you guys have seen this. I think it makes a good argument. 
For research, I had to go through the entire Hamann-Todd collection and measure the pelvis of several hundred, and the amount of differences, not just in the socket, but also in the sacral joints were astounding. 

Thought it was a good read. 

PS - can someone explain to me why you need to "spread the floor" when squatting? I never understood that. I just squeeze the shit out of my glutes...


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

wide stance, ass to grass


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 29, 2014)

I think the spread the floor cue makes more sense for wide stance squatters who keep their toes pointed straight forward.  They use the rotational loading and tension to pop out of the hole and spreading the floor reverses the rotation to bring them up.  I am more comfortable with my toes out and in my mind im pushing my feet out and arching up.  Louie says box squatting is like a leg curl but I dont get that feeling.  I have more of a leg extension feeling but im using hams/glutes.  I know im weird but it works for me.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I think the spread the floor cue makes more sense for wide stance squatters who keep their toes pointed straight forward.  They use the rotational loading and tension to pop out of the hole and spreading the floor reverses the rotation to bring them up.  I am more comfortable with my toes out and in my mind im pushing my feet out and arching up.  Louie says box squatting is like a leg curl but I dont get that feeling.  I have more of a leg extension feeling but im using hams/glutes.  I know im weird but it works for me.



Wide stance and double for spread the floor makes sense but it screws me up raw and even single ply because I 'm not extreme wide.

Raw and single ply I feel a speedy decent is what give me great pop out of the whole but if I do the spread the floor I'm too tight and taking the bar down to slow then once the weight gets heavy I'm ridding the breaks down making myself not reach depth.

My best raw and single ply squats are when I get so damn pissed at the attempts are sets prior I just let myself descent fast with control but not locking up my legs and hips all the way down.


----------



## yeti (Jan 29, 2014)

nono that makes perfect sense. 
It's just... I tried it, and it gave my knees some TERRIBLE aches... I had to do some running to get it back to feeling ok (a trick that I learned from tennis was when something felt slightly off was to just run as the body would supposedly gradually go back to normal)... 
I squat medium-ish, so I think I just have to keep actively squeezing my ass to pop out of the hole.


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

when i stop half way i get knee pain on anything over 315... when i a2g no pain what so ever, so i just a2g everything, even front squats, same story


----------



## Azog (Jan 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Wide stance and double for spread the floor makes sense but it screws me up raw and even single ply because I 'm not extreme wide.
> 
> Raw and single ply I feel a speedy decent is what give me great pop out of the whole but if I do the spread the floor I'm too tight and taking the bar down to slow then once the weight gets heavy I'm ridding the breaks down making myself not reach depth.
> 
> My best raw and single ply squats are when I get so damn pissed at the attempts are sets prior I just let myself descent fast with control but not locking up my legs and hips all the way down.



Ditto on speedy descents. I was always coached in oly lifting to keep the descent pretty quick and to absolutely hammer it out of the hole. The speed always helped me get outta the ridiculous depth we hit. I always squat better angry too haha. Just say, "**** it" drop that ass fast and blast outta the hole.


----------



## yeti (Jan 30, 2014)

LOLL yeah "dive bomb" squatters. 
I've been called a dive bomb squatter before... but I'm not at Pete Rubish-just drop down-dive bomb squats yet LOL
But to be honest, when I go down real slow, it's quite hard on my knees, it just starts popping and shit... my worst problem would be that when I go down slow and wide, I just start overthinking... which is the opposite of my bench (slow eccentric)


----------

